# Office keeps reinstalling



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

I am running XP and Office 2003 with service pack 3 - every now and then when I either start the computer or start word the installing office box appears and starts installing office components- this has been going on for months - has anyone else had this problem - how can I stop it

Thanks ray: :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility . . . http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Thanks for replying - I did uninstall and used the tool you mention to clean the registry out and did a clean install of office but after a short while it starts installing dialogue again - just as it does if you chose the repair option in word or excel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You might uninstall and then reinstall Office


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

done that every month for the last 4 months - driving me nuts - others seem to have the same problem if they uninstall 2003 and install 2007 office without a good clean out but I am just using office 2003 but cannot find a cure


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi I am having the same problem. I didn't start happening until I tried to run a windows/office update and the genuine advantage thing said that my system was not up to standard. I bought it second hand so I am not sure what to do about that because I got no disk with the pc. 
I have my own XP disk however (from an older system) so could do a wipe and reinstall if that would fix the problem -- or would it be better to reinstall office.
thanx


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

btw~ sorry for the double post but I forgot to mention that I had been told to do a search for a "normal.dot" file and remove it then once it was opened again it would reinstall that file without the corruption. I did find that file but it would not let me install it saying it was being used by another user. This seems to be linked but wanted to throw it in here for review by the experts.
thanx again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You may have to delete normal.dot in safe mode . . Word will create a new one next time you open it.


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

I am still getting the problem. I installed a security extension on my main machine [XP Home] so that I could enable permissions though I am the only user - as someone said that caused the issue. I am running basic office 2003 no service packs - I was wondering whether those caused a crash. 

I removed WGA when I did a clean install I did not let it get activated. I get my updates elsewhere just the urgent security one's - [just google you will find the site easily] - My system is genuine but I do not want Microsoft putting stuff on my machine that I cannot get rid of. I don't think a clean install will help with the office issue unless you want to get rid of WGA.

I keep a working Image - if I have to go on to Microsoft I download what I want and if I get infected with WGA I take the image back prior to installing - it takes 5 mins

I will try normal dot tip but I don't think that is causing it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> I get my updates elsewhere just the urgent security one's - [just google you will find the site easily]


Foolish . . and likely the cause of your problems


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

The normal.dot didn't work for me either -- weirdly enough it fixed a problem I was having with an external hard drive!
I have not had time to read this but I found an article on missing msi files.
When my reinstall box pops up it states something about this when it trys to reinstall so I thought I would throw it out there to you.
Microsoft office online if you search locate a missing msi file you can read it if you find that it helps let me know I won't get to it for another week or so. I am not sure if the thread allows a link but this should work easily.


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Foolish . . and likely the cause of your problems


I think not as I have Sp2 on plus all subsequent security add ons that are important - if you trust Microsoft to tell you what you need prior to SP3 post Beta that is up to you - the problem is a well known a and occurs also for people who just use Microsoft site for updates


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

workinonit said:


> The normal.dot didn't work for me either -- weirdly enough it fixed a problem I was having with an external hard drive!
> I have not had time to read this but I found an article on missing msi files.
> When my reinstall box pops up it states something about this when it trys to reinstall so I thought I would throw it out there to you.
> Microsoft office online if you search locate a missing msi file you can read it if you find that it helps let me know I won't get to it for another week or so. I am not sure if the thread allows a link but this should work easily.


I was looking at 'services settings’ today and found this 'Office Source Engine' it was 'implemented starting with Microsoft Office 2003 to provide support for installing, updating and repairing Office. When an installation of Office occurs this service copies the installation files to the local hard-drive to provide quicker access times from the installation' Mine was on manual I have put my setting on automatic - may make a difference – we will see


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Tirnanog said:


> I think not as I have Sp2 on plus all subsequent security add ons that are important - if you trust Microsoft to tell you what you need prior to SP3 post Beta that is up to you - the problem is a well known a and occurs also for people who just use Microsoft site for updates


Pure nonsense . . getting Windows updates from anywhere othet than Micrfosoft is asking for problems . . which you seem to be having!



Tirnanog said:


> I was looking at 'services settings’ today and found this 'Office Source Engine' it was 'implemented starting with Microsoft Office 2003 to provide support for installing, updating and repairing Office. When an installation of Office occurs this service copies the installation files to the local hard-drive to provide quicker access times from the installation' Mine was on manual I have put my setting on automatic - may make a difference – we will see


Manual should be enough, but Automatic won't hurt.

You might try uninstalling Office, then reinstall it . . and get all updates for Office from Microsoft.


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

Tirnanog said:


> I was looking at 'services settings’ today and found this 'Office Source Engine' it was 'implemented starting with Microsoft Office 2003 to provide support for installing, updating and repairing Office. When an installation of Office occurs this service copies the installation files to the local hard-drive to provide quicker access times from the installation' Mine was on manual I have put my setting on automatic - may make a difference – we will see


Great let me know if that makes a difference and I can take a look as well but you might have to draw me a road map!


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

If you read the thread you would see that I have installed office and reinstalled it many times on its own and with SP 2 and SP3 neither permutation make an iota of difference and as I have already stated the problem is well known and many people far more qualified that I cannot solve it. Just check the internet. As for the downloads they are all Microsoft security patches with the gross and those known to cause problems weeded out. Your enthusiasm for Bill Gates is touching maybe you work for them and the issues with Office is nothing to do with what I have or have not on the computer - it is purely sloppy customer care which is typical of Microsoft or else the problem would not be so wide spread. I like many others have an aversion to Microsoft putting spyware on my computer I will go open office first – the computer is clean safe virus and spyware free and I intend it to stay that way. 
‘Workoni you will find serves under administrative tools / computer management / services and application. Please note very good guide called ‘Services Guide for Windows XP’ which gives you default settings and what he recommends – I made a careful note of those I changed – please do the same !!


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

here is a sample from the net regarding office 2007:_

I recently been having this problem since last week since installing office 07. Whenever i try to open word or excel, windows vista always reconfigures/reinstalls it automatically, even thought its already install.
I also noticed that the same thing happens when I start msn messenger.


I am getting the same thing, but just with Outlook. Brand new laptop, Vista, Office 2007, complete install. My user id has all the administrator rights etc.


You're not the only one...I'm running on a clean install of Vista Ultimate, and my Office apps, and MSN Live are doing the same thing, everytime on a clean start of Windows.



'The problem the OP is reporting is due to a corrupt Application install and I have also seen this before. Only way I have managed to get around this problem is to create a new user account and move all documents manually to that account and delete the old one. I do not know the reason behind this, other than there is something in the Profile for the old account that is corrupted. It is a crappy problem to have and does not seem to be well documented or even acknowledged by MS.'

Maybe end comment is the answer but I have done a complete reformat and clean install and that idnot cure the problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Clearly you know more about everything than I do . . I'll bow out


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Tirnanog said:


> *I am running XP *and *Office 2003 *with service pack 3 -





Tirnanog said:


> here is a sample from the net regarding *office 2007*:_
> 
> I recently been having this problem since last week since installing *office 07*. Whenever i try to open word or excel, *windows vista* always reconfigures/reinstalls it automatically, even thought its already install.
> I also noticed that the same thing happens when I start msn messenger.
> ...


Yep . .


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Clearly you know more about everything than I do . . I'll bow out


I am not sure what you problem is but we are just trying to problem solve and discuss things like adults so if you can't do that please do blow out.
If you have something to add that is fine also but it doesn't mean anyone knows more than anyone else...please.


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

_. It is a crappy problem to have and does not seem to be well documented or even acknowledged by MS._

This does not surprise me in the least bit!

_Maybe end comment is the answer but I have done a complete reformat and clean install and that idnot cure the problem[/QUOTE]_

I have tried this as well and it didn't work. I suspect that this is a wonderful way to force people to upgrade to more current software -- without trying to sound like a conspiracy theorist! I have Office 07 on my laptop and no issues have popped up on that so it makes one wonder!


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

Some people need to grow up and realise that they do not know every thing - I came looking for help - not condescension and yes I am running office 2003 / XP not vista / office 2007 but you obviously have not even bothered to check the internet - the problem is across the board from Office 2003 to 0ffice 2007 – and neither have you offered a solution as a hardware technician [which I respect] – please grant me the same respect as you know nothing about my age / gender / or professional qualifications


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

workinonit said:


> _. It is a crappy problem to have and does not seem to be well documented or even acknowledged by MS._
> 
> This does not surprise me in the least bit!
> 
> _Maybe end comment is the answer but I have done a complete reformat and clean install and that idnot cure the problem_




I have tried this as well and it didn't work. I suspect that this is a wonderful way to force people to upgrade to more current software -- without trying to sound like a conspiracy theorist! I have Office 07 on my laptop and no issues have popped up on that so it makes one wonder![/QUOTE]

I agree - they have jumped to vista and as usually they have not ironed out problems with their previous releases - I think open office / Linux is the way to go for me I am not giving Bill Gates anymore of my harf eared cash !


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Let me ask some questions not asked or answered. 

1. was office 2003 an upgrade, oem, student version or full version? If oem, did it come with that specific computer or another. 
2. was office 2007 an upgrade, oem, student version or full version?
3. since you never been specific, what is the exact error message you are getting? Are you getting one that says something about insert cd...
4. do you have the original cd/dvd for both versions of office?


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

•	I am running XP with Office 2003 student version both on CD 
not OEM version on my main desktop computer
•	Sony Vaio laptop is unfortunately OEM XP but with the Student version of Office
•	I also have Onenote running and that does exactly the same thing
•	Other people have reported other programs also reinstalling themselves
•	I do not have or want Office 2007 !! and I have never even tried it on my machines. However the problem because of time lap is being reported mainly on Office 2007 that is why I quoted those however there are other people getting issues with previous instalments of office
•	I have CD disc for Student version Office 2003
•	Error message is please wait while office installs itself
•	Sometimes it seems to do a repair other times it asks for CD disc
•	I am a PhD student Philosophy so word is in use constantly and this is driving me mad every time I reboot
•	I have just wiped the hard drive and done a complete reinstall of everything in stages with images


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you confused me when you started posting stuff about 2007 so I was not sure. 

Now I will make you mad at me, but I have to ask because I had gotten that error message before with the student/teacher version of office 2003 - before I knew better, but do you have anything microsoft installed illegally or in violation of microsofts eula? If you do, then that is what your problem is

Are you running anything microsoft thats normally a part of a microsoft office package but not the student/teacher version? For example, frontpage, publisher, access?


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

Been out teaching so late reply. Being a philosophy / Theology research / student I am quite a patient soul it takes a great deal to make me mad and I would have no idea where to get or run an illegal program even if you wanted me to. 

I have nothing illegal on the computer at all XP has been activated as has Office 2003 . My student version has excel / power point/ word.

Are you running anything microsoft thats normally a part of a microsoft office package but not the student/teacher version? For example, frontpage, publisher, access?

I do not use any of those you mention but I am running OneNote it it was a cheap offer that came with the package and that does the same thing occasionally. 

I use Thunderbird and Firefox / Mailwasher/ Nod / Online Armour, / Spyware Terminator Spyware Blaster / Spyware Guard and am behind a router. I have P Shop Pro 7 and Paper port / Ph D programs and a couple of dictionaries and various utilities nothing else from Microsoft at all

I have one old and one young computer friend who has an MSc in computing and is also a Linux buff who has taught me all I know in the form of installing and setting up the computer myself otherwise it would cost me a fortune but I have to call him out for hardware issues – most of the time I can sort myself out. Microsoft's Windows Update appears buggy, and I've often had a lot of trouble getting the Windows PCs at home updated successfully

Having installed SP2 they said use the ‘The Software Patch’ site for any further updates and download them. I am not a geek and what Microsoft offers makes no sense to me whatsoever and they are all Windows service packs & updates for Windows XP and Windows Vista direct from Microsoft but the machine does not have to have WGA installed and is not probed by Microsoft so I have added most of 2005 – 2007 updates but not service pack 3


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

I am running windows XP (I have the disk) with officeXP 03 full version. 
I bought the machine used from a friend and I know that they purchased the software but I was not given a disk so I am assuming it was an upgrade.
I did recently run into some problems with the validation from microsoft when I tried to run media player and was told to reinstall my XP because it may have become corrupt; I want to be clear that this is a legally purchased version and I have the CD.

The reason I am avoiding a reinstall of XP is because I have dreamweaver installed and the previous owner didn't have the serial numbers for it. I am researching how to keep this and still reinstall my XP but people automatically think I am trying to steal it and won't give me advice. haha don't blame them. 

hope this covers your questions.
and thanks for the extra help I appreciate it.


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

Since my last post I found a MAJOR CLUE and I hope it fixes yours too. I was going off of the missing msi info on a previous post of mine. I found and installed "INSTMSIW" file for office and it fixed all the office programs (word, excel, frontpage, access, powerpoint) -- except OUTLOOK!! It couldn't be that easy huh.
any ideas on this?


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

workinonit said:


> Since my last post I found a MAJOR CLUE and I hope it fixes yours too. I was going off of the missing msi info on a previous post of mine. I found and installed "INSTMSIW" file for office and it fixed all the office programs (word, excel, frontpage, access, powerpoint) -- except OUTLOOK!! It couldn't be that easy huh.
> any ideas on this?


Sorry you have lost me now I don't understand what you are talking about


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

workinonit said:


> The normal.dot didn't work for me either -- weirdly enough it fixed a problem I was having with an external hard drive!
> I have not had time to read this but I found an article on missing msi files.
> When my reinstall box pops up it states something about this when it trys to reinstall so I thought I would throw it out there to you.
> Microsoft office online if you search locate a missing msi file you can read it if you find that it helps let me know I won't get to it for another week or so. I am not sure if the thread allows a link but this should work easily.


Sorry sometimes I go to fast to remember where I am -- haha
I mentioned earlier in our chats that I had found this article on microsoft but didn't know if I should post the link itself.
I had some time to locate the correct MSI file and download it -- after installing it all of my programs for office open fine without a problem except outlook so it must have something to do with the overall problem even if it didn't fix it completely.
What do you think about this?


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

They wont let you put link just give me title of document and I will find it


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have the exact title--sorry it is 1 a.m. and I am studying for finals so don't have time to look it up for you but wanted to let you know if you search on microsoft for keywords like: office, missing msi, installer.... something like that you should find it.
also I actually had the installer file in my programs folder but it appears that it was in the wrong area and it couldn't find it. So you might want to take a look at where this file is in your program folder and move it closer to the office programs. I am just throwing anything out there to see if it sticks. Sometimes with something this damn frustrating it is all you can do.
I hope this helps... sorry for the partial info but I am swamped.
Let me know if you find it and I will check back tomorrow.
I am still confused why it didn't stop outlook from doing it -- what do you think is the reason for that?


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

'It is 1 a.m. and I am studying for finals' - been there got the T shirt trying to do a PhD thesis 80.000 words and getting nowhere fast - wasting time fiddling with computer leave it with me I will find the article - all the best


----------



## workinonit (Apr 11, 2008)

You are awesome! thanks
I did start thinking that I could just email this one to you but I don't have the student version so it might work.
if you want me to let me know.
back to the books--I do feel better now though my term paper is only a 20 pager! haha


----------



## ZLRAC (Jul 10, 2006)

Open your registry editor by running "regedt32" and browse to Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins\OAddin.Addin

Then change the value of the LoadBehaviour key and change it to 0. This will disable the Add-in.

Go to your Start Menu, All Programs -> Microsoft Office -> Microsoft Office Tools -> Microsoft Office Diagnostics.

Let Microsoft Office Diagnostics finish its run and it should mention under Setup Diagnostic that it repaired all Microsoft Office installation problems it could find, or it might say it repaired one but couldn't repair the other. Either way it is fine.

Reboot and everything should be fixed for you. If for some reason it is not go back into the registry and change the value to 1 instead of 0, then run the diagostics again.


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

ZLRAC
Sorry about that just found your post I don't have outlook installed only OneNote / word 2003 and that does not shopw what you said - problem persists but not quite as frequently


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

I had this problem after I installed Ultimate 2007 (Office) and I'm running multiple versions. I'm thinking if you type this in your "Run" window 



*reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Word\Options /v NoReReg /t REG_DWORD /d 1
*


You should be ok. This is for office 2003. If you're running 2007, put 12.0 in place of 11.0.

Hope this works, it worked for me.

eggBrain


----------



## Tirnanog (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Thanks for that - problem not quite as bad - I have nearly finished PhD - next big job is to dump Bill Gates - I am of an age that I do not feel like paying Microsoft anymore money - so I intend to learn to use and install Linux


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been a casual user of Unix from time to time and it's a good system. Good luck with that and your PHd.


----------

